# Wanted: Leopard Tortoise CB (Under 6months)



## Seiryu (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking for a Leopard Tortoise under 6months. Must be CB. E-mail me with price and shipping (48035 zip code).

E-mail: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 13, 2009)

Make sure you get a health certificate from the seller. It's a law that all Leopard tortoises that move from one state to another need a health certificate saying they are free of any tick borne illnesses.

Danny


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 13, 2009)

Will do, thanks. I noticed almost all of the ones on Kingsnake classifieds do not have health certs. Is why i am posting here. Although the chances of one actually having it is very rare.

Not worth chancing it not making it through the mail though.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jun 13, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Make sure you get a health certificate from the seller. It's a law that all Leopard tortoises that move from one state to another need a health certificate saying they are free of any tick borne illnesses.
> 
> Danny




I didn't know about this Dan. How does one acquire a health certificate? 

Thanks,
Norman

Never mind...I found your sticky

"Health Certificates 
All sellers of Sulcata tortoises, Centrochelys sulcata; Leopard tortoises, Stigmochelys pardalis and Bell's hingeback tortoises, Kinixys belliana need to have a health certificate from a vet saying they are free of tick borne illnesses to cross state lines.

Danny"


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2009)

If the tortoise is yours and you are shipping it across state lines, or taking it across state lines, you simply go to your vet with the tortoise and ask the vet for a health certificate. All it costs you is the vet visit...usually around $35. This is to ensure that the tortoise is free of the ticks from Africa that cause hooved animals health problems.

So in the case of you buying a tortoise from out of state, it would be the seller's responsibility to have the certificate with the tortoise.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 13, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Make sure you get a health certificate from the seller. It's a law that all Leopard tortoises that move from one state to another need a health certificate saying they are free of any tick borne illnesses.
> 
> Danny



In reality, is this enforced any more often, then the law saying you can't sell turtles and tortoises under 4" ever was?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 13, 2009)

It is enforced at expos, but not so much with regular people selling ones and twos. So yes if you want to skirt the law and your a hobbyist, most likely it won't be enforced. Always up to the person if they want to follow the rules or not. 

Danny


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 14, 2009)

If you use airlines, they pretty much check every box, and if it doesn't have one, your Leopard (and other torts that require health certs across state lines) will be taken, and usually killed from what I've been told from a few people.

ground mail usually doesn't check or doesn't at all. That's the problem i'm having in finding one.

I'd rather not have them ship it ground, and no one besides really super expensive ones have health certs.

Still looking for one!


----------

